# Teachers that you hated/hated you



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Did you have a teacher that you hated or hated you in either high school or college? :idea


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

The worst teacher I ever had was in my physiology class in the latter half of my sophomore year. We had to dissect cats and I was paired with these "hot" girls that expected me to do all of the work. 

It was such a traumatic experience that I don't even want to go into all of the details. :no


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't particularly hate any professors or teachers, but just some of the things they did. Some of my teachers were disorganized that they only got through 75% of the course content and left the rest to the students to learn on their own. I'm not against independent learning, but when time is wasted because you go off tangents and you aren't preparing your presentations, you're not doing your job properly. As entertaining as some of the stories may be, I'm paying for a class. I'm paying for an education. If I wanted to do independent studies on my own, I would've.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

catfreak1991 said:


> The worst teacher I ever had was in my physiology class in the latter half of my sophomore year. We had to dissect cats and I was paired with these "hot" girls that expected me to do all of the work.
> 
> It was such a traumatic experience that I don't even want to go into all of the details. :no


You had to dissect cats?!!! 

Some teachers at my old school just hated shy people. Although a lot of my old teachers couldn't even remember my name most of the time xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I've had teachers who were too nice, and it annoyed me because most of them didn't have the backbone to discipline and control their class. They were pretty much a carpet that students stepped on. I disliked teachers that tried to act cool so students can like them...i thought it was pathetic and unnecessary.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Not really hated, but definitely those annoying college professor who would call on me and try to humiliate me. Then there came the classes I took with immature college students who would still act like high schoolers. I'm a nice person, but those types of people I can not stand. I was purposely mean to them. I would laugh to myself when I would purposely ignore them or act cold towards them when they would seriously try to socialize with me. I'm so glad I'm not going back to university. . . .


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

In my sophomore year, I had this PE teacher that was so unfair to me. She would mark me down every chance she got. She marked me late but not my friend when we obviously both late. She would add time to my running times. She did not give me points for a day because she said I did not dance when I clearly did dance. She would never give me enough points for the warm up activities even though I constantly tried to improve them by practicing and she said all she looked for was effort. There were people who did not try nearly as hard as me and they all got A's while I got stuck with B's and that affected my GPA. She was just this yelling monster who I am happy I never have to see again since I'm no longer at that school.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I really disliked my band teacher in elementary school, but can't really remember too many specific reasons now. She probably just appeared mean to me at the time. Her voice was also annoying when she would vocalize musical notes or whatever.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

My first grade teacher was literally about 400 pounds of hate and abuse directed straight at me all year. Bright red hair and scary as hell. What a way to start off in school. I knew even then I was in for a long ride in life. I was right.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't remember much about 6th grade, but I remember hating my 6th grade P.E. teacher. It seemed like he was _always _yelling at us. One time we were all sitting on the bleachers while he was giving us a lecture or something and a teacher walked in and gestured for some girl to get up and go with her. Our P.E. teacher didn't see her so as soon as the girl stood up he yelled "Sit down!". I also remember that my 8th or 9th grade science teacher liked to yell at us a lot too, but mainly she just seemed like she was in a bad mood most of the time. I never liked her either.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

My Senior History Seminar Professor yeah I had a bit of some resentments with her. She graded too tough on my weekly written assignments and when I needed to use ILL to request books from other libraries for my drafts on my paper she wouldn't be lenient that much for me. I'm a bit ticked that I got a C in the class for my final grade in it despite putting so much effort on my final revised version of the final paper.


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

This teacher I had in my last year of Secondary School told me that I was strange in front of everyone... on the first day of school. I dont think I've even spoken yet, it was just strange. She made my life a living hell too.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Most of my teachers would yell at me for not having the right text books. My mother didn't believe in such things or new clothes that would keep me warm.
I pretty much hated all of them, with the exception of one or two English teachers.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I had some angry teachers along the way, but don't think I ever personally suffered their wrath.

Courtesy and respect will do you wonders when it comes to teacher/student relationships.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

AllieG said:


> In my sophomore year, I had this PE teacher that was so unfair to me. She would mark me down every chance she got. She marked me late but not my friend when we obviously both late. She would add time to my running times. She did not give me points for a day because she said I did not dance when I clearly did dance. She would never give me enough points for the warm up activities even though I constantly tried to improve them by practicing and she said all she looked for was effort. There were people who did not try nearly as hard as me and they all got A's while I got stuck with B's and that affected my GPA. She was just this yelling monster who I am happy I never have to see again since I'm no longer at that school.


Allie that's sucks! That's harassment!

I remember a lot of the more popular teachers really didn't give a **** about shy kids. They liked the extroverts and would favor them and then act like the quiet kids didn't even exist.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

catfreak1991 said:


> The worst teacher I ever had was in my physiology class in the latter half of my sophomore year. We had to dissect cats and *I was paired with these "hot" girls that expected me to do all of the work. *
> 
> It was such a traumatic experience that I don't even want to go into all of the details. :no


This was so common in my school. Teachers often think that if you seat quiet students with the more aggressive ones then they'll eventually settle down. All it led to for me was more bullying.

Anywho, I have a bad relationship with my former teachers who tried to pressure me into taking about thousands of pounds in loans to go to university despite my reluctance to do so. All they wanted was bragging rights to say that so many of their students went to university. Ugh.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I never got along with my Grade 12 Literature Studies teacher. Ironically he was a popular teacher in the school, probably because he was known as a "fun" teacher who would often get sidetracked. However, he had an obvious tendency to pick favourites in the class, and I wasn't one of them. Admittedly I got off to a bad start in the class, being late on the first assignment, but I did try to put in more effort after that. He was always so cold and unfriendly towards me though. The really obvious indicator of who his favourite students were was when he came up with a new seating plan, placing all of the extroverts near him. I of course was put in the back corner. I've always done well in English classes (I'm now in university as an English major) but at this point I felt incredibly uninspired and ended up with a C in the class.

The thing that still sticks in my mind about this teacher though, even after 4 years, is at the final exam when he called me out in front of the entire class for having messy handwriting.

The funny thing is, in the same term I was taking this class I also had the best teacher I've ever had, in the general Grade 12 English class. He was the one who made me want to continue studying English in university.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

MariLushi said:


> This teacher I had in my last year of Secondary School told me that I was strange in front of everyone... on the first day of school. I dont think I've even spoken yet, it was just strange. She made my life a living hell too.


Some teachers just don't realize that they do nothing but harming kids permanently when they are mocking at them.


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't _hate _people,but rather say I strongly dislike. One of my college music professors mocked me and suggested I drop out when I tried to tell him about my SA and why I couldn't perform on multiple occasions. Such a horrible feeling, he is definitely not one of my favorite people in the world.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

my flabby ham thighed linebacker of an algebra 1 teacher hated me with a passion 

i would have panic attacks during class and would try to suppress them by picking up books and reading them during class to get my mind off of the anxiety, and she'd tell my guidance counselors and the principal that i thought i didnt need to learn math, and i was being defiant, so they wouldn't take my anxiety seriously, despite the fact that i would throw up regularly in class, or before class 

i wasn't... i just didn't want to throw up in class all the goddamn time

when i would miss class she would refuse to give me my missed homework, or let me complete pages that i'd missed, so it'd bring my grades down like mad

such a toolbag

i only make fun of the obese if they're crappy people and she deserves it


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Aella said:


> My first hour/ block teacher was really happy to see me and was cool with it.. *she* on the other hand was not.. she blocked me from the doors when I tried to come in and said _"I'd like to see a doctors note" _(I had one in my locker!) I went to go get it.. etc.. etc, came back in with the note, and she saw it, she told me "others might want to see it to hold on it it".. then minutes later made me take the desk outside of the class room to do a test ._. She wouldn't even allow me in the class room.. *she then hit me for some reason*.. because I tried coming back in the class room because I forgot my pencil case.


That's really messed up! Is that why she was fired?


----------



## ajwilson99 (Aug 6, 2014)

vanishingpt said:


> I didn't particularly hate any professors or teachers, but just some of the things they did. Some of my teachers were disorganized that they only got through 75% of the course content and left the rest to the students to learn on their own. I'm not against independent learning, but when time is wasted because you go off tangents and you aren't preparing your presentations, you're not doing your job properly. As entertaining as some of the stories may be, I'm paying for a class. I'm paying for an education. If I wanted to do independent studies on my own, I would've.


Sounds like my Physics professor (who was also my Statics professor a semester later...). He tried to cover one chapter in one 50-minute class period (on a Friday) and the final exam was on the following Wednesday... I had an A in the class until I missed the question on the final from that previous Friday. I made a B in the course :bash.

The exact same situation happened a semester later in Vector Statics... Lesson learned.


----------



## ajwilson99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Doby said:


> Not really hated, but definitely those annoying college professor who would call on me and try to humiliate me. Then there came the classes I took with immature college students who would still act like high schoolers. I'm a nice person, but those types of people I can not stand. I was purposely mean to them. I would laugh to myself when I would purposely ignore them or act cold towards them when they would seriously try to socialize with me. I'm so glad I'm not going back to university. . . .


First semester of my freshman year... My Psychology professor was late on the day of our third test. Overheard one person say "If we all leave, we won't have to take the test!" followed by someone's reply "Yeah but some people in here actually care about their grades. Ha!" I wanted to facepalm them.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

One of my teachers from middle school. He used to make fun of me right along with the kids. He always called on me when I didn't raise my hand so I would look stupid. He even held his nose around me.like the kids. Once he even laughed whend some kids made fun of my weight even though he was pretty overweight as well.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My Spanish teacher made it obvious that she hated me. She would always pick on me for every question she had. She didn't know I'm Mexican so I was able to ace all of her answers.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a middle school teacher who absolutely despised me. He tried to fail me and intentionally withheld my grades from me. He'd call on me in class, and I'd refuse to answer him and we'd have stare downs in class for up to 5 minutes. Just dead silence while we stared at each other and everyone watched. He'd try to force me to talk, but I would never if he wanted me to, so I often got bad grades in participation related things.

He nearly got fired one day when my parents came and he got called in by the principal. He was talking some serious **** about me and was yelling at my parents about how awful I was. I wish he had been fired though. He was a creep that would look down girls shirts and sit on their desks.


----------



## Sapphire14 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have this tutor now at university for one of my subjects and he really annoys me. Don't know why


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Those professors who try 'too hard' to act cool with the students have often gotten freaked out by me. Those overly extroverted professors.


----------

